# What happened to Consumption Junction?



## JGUIS (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll tell you.  They sold out.  Many of us checked on CJ daily to see what crazy stuff was out there, now it's gone.  The vids of car wrecks and stuff the news wouldn't show, are now replaced with porn.  The reason I'm posting this is because of the possibility of getting ripped off.  I almost signed up for free to the new version, but I read the fine print.  You won't be charged for signing up to the new site, BUT if you click on just one video,BAM 30 bucks.  It will continue to bill you after that.  Don't be a victim, the days of the real Consumption Junction are gone.[&o]


----------

